# My first product review: Phoenix Gold Ti 165CS



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive always like PG products and after hearing many people on here rave about the RSDs so much, I was pretty excited to come across a set of PG Ti 165CS components for $72+ shipping.

Now granting that this is the first set of components Ive ever owned.....

The first thing I noticed upon firing these up was the amount of effortless output they achieved at only a 1/4 of there rated RMS input they were WAY louder than than all 4 or my stock speakers running off the aftermarket HU. Not much surprise there! 

The second thing I noticed was how clean and natural the tweets sounded. When I say I cant even hear them, what I mean is that they blend seamlessly into the music, are not at all overly bright, and have no fatigue that Ive noted whatsoever. 

The third thing I noticed happened was after I took my truck for a drive and turned my subs off so as to get a feel for what these could do. its not like they dig down deep, but this was the first time in a long time that I was able to enjoy listening to my music without a lot of bass, I was amazed at how much I had been missing. The first two songs that I listened to were BB King's "Aint That Just Like a Woman" and RHCP's "Apache Rose Peacock", (both of which contain substantial midbass). I had been driving my truck for nearly 20 minutes before I realized that I forgot to turn my subs back on.

The next day i found that I lost my taste for listing to rap and pop (the only things that sounded decent on my factory speakers + subs). I went back to listening to lots of blues, jazz, soul, and more: like Miles Davis, BB king, Cake, Sublime, James Brown, and much much more!

Thanks to these speakers I enjoy driving my truck again!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd also like to add...

I always considered myself a basshead, but these comps helped find the SQ guy in me. I now have my subs turned WAY down just to blend with and complement the new additions. At $72, these PGs have alot of bang for the buck.

Two of my best friends, (one with Infinity front stage and the other with all Focal) upon hearing my PG comps for the first time both asked "How much did you pay for these again?" they werent happy with the answer!

I'd definitely recommend these to your mom or anyone else who wants some budget SQ.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Where did you get them?


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Where did you get them?


From an eBay seller. He wasn't a dealer though, he was just selling a pair he didn't need or want. I think they go for closer to $200 at an authorized dealer. Still a great set for that price IMHO.


----------



## Dumple (Dec 16, 2010)

I am in total agreement with everything posted and I can vouch for the 200 price tag from a dealer I paid 189 and some change


----------



## regxjin (Apr 9, 2011)

wow..79 dollars. that is less than my speaker wires..
What a steal


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

regxjin said:


> wow..79 dollars. that is less than my speaker wires..
> What a steal


Yeah I got lucky on the price. But like I said before, even the full price of nearly $200 is a good deal for these.


----------



## Tweeky (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't think I've ever heard one negative thing said about the PG separates, ever.

I've never heard them personally but obviously I should. They sound like what I desire, warm but punchy mids and a tweeter that you barely notice.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

How do you like your speaker pods? Where did you get them?


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Old Skewl said:


> How do you like your speaker pods? Where did you get them?


I built them and love them! It took me a couple weeks, but only cause I don't have alot of time. They could be built in a weekend if you have tools an materials already. 

They are solid and heavy enough to act as good baffles. I recently disconnected my subs to get ready for a new set up so I'm running the comps full range and they sound great, it's not like they shake my mirrors, but I can hear everything. 

There is more pictures of them and the build proccess in my build thread.


----------



## meantaco (Apr 10, 2011)

Ive been searching for those speakers cant find them.I can only find the old pg rsd but they are overpriced 159 plus shipping..


----------



## Dumple (Dec 16, 2010)

meantaco said:


> Ive been searching for those speakers cant find them.I can only find the old pg rsd but they are overpriced 159 plus shipping..


good luck finding them


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Dumple said:


> good luck finding them


The Ti comps are way better than the RSDs.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Unfortunately I blew one of my Ti comps when I installed a bad amp recently. But luckily a member on here that lives close by had a pair of RSD woofers lying around. The sound quality isn't as good on them. But they are still a great budget mid. 

They go for alot less than $159 on eBay.


----------



## Dumple (Dec 16, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> Unfortunately I blew one of my Ti comps when I installed a bad amp recently. But luckily a member on here that lives close by had a pair of RSD woofers lying around. The sound quality isn't as good on them. But they are still a great budget mid.
> 
> They go for alot less than $159 on eBay.


dude that blows I'd be really upset if I lost one of mine


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Dumple said:


> dude that blows I'd be really upset if I lost one of mine


Yup! I'd even be willing to pay retail for these, but the local PG dealer just quit carrying them. PG is not a familiar name down here. The only reason I know about them is because I had a friend that ran PG amps in highschool.


----------



## Dumple (Dec 16, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> Yup! I'd even be willing to pay retail for these, but the local PG dealer just quit carrying them. PG is not a familiar name down here. The only reason I know about them is because I had a friend that ran PG amps in highschool.


thats crappy, I think my local shop still has them I could check if you wanted me to


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Dumple said:


> thats crappy, I think my local shop still has them I could check if you wanted me to


I'd take you up on that. But the timings bad for me right now.


----------



## Dumple (Dec 16, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> I'd take you up on that. But the timings bad for me right now.


know that feeling just let me know ill go check it out


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Dumple said:


> know that feeling just let me know ill go check it out


I def wouldn't mind knowing exactly what they retail for.


----------



## Dumple (Dec 16, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> I def wouldn't mind knowing exactly what they retail for.


bought mine for 189.99 last year


----------

